# 1920s elgin questions



## Rebel_56 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello cabe. To those who know me hello to those who don't like me how are yA. My buddy and I are trying to find some info out. He wrote a thread on the post 33 thread and I'll tackle this one. I have an original paint elgin "redbird" that I've had several elgin "experts" look at and they all agree it's 1920s. I'm confused. The 33/34 catalog has the redbird but I believe it's westfield made. The 1927 catalog shows a single bar motobike model. My elgin takes a dropstand with ears whereas 1930s models had an earless dropstand. Mine is a 28 inch wheel model where 33/34 also had a 28 and 26 inch model. I collect for my own enjoyment not to show off so respectfully im not posting pics. What I'd like to know is who produced 1920s elgins including the 1927 single bar motobike model? If anyone needs pics to decide I can message you or text you privately. Thankyou so much in advance for any info that can help me.                                                                                

    Ok per request I added 5 pics on the bottom of the thread. Thankyou


----------



## squeedals (Jul 15, 2015)

Pics?????


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 15, 2015)

Rebel_56 said:


> I collect for my own enjoyment not to show off so respectfully im not posting pics.




Rebel_56  ... you may think of posting pics on this forum as showing-off 
(and i admire your humility) .. but others, and i learn much better with 
visuals.  Maybe you have an artifact no-one has ever seen, before.  

C'mon, now ... Help us help you. 


Respectfully, patric


----------



## squeedals (Jul 15, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> Rebel_56  ... you may think of posting pics on this forum as showing-off
> (and i admire your humility) .. but others, and i learn much better with
> visuals.  Maybe you have an artifact no-one has ever seen, before.
> 
> ...




You ARE the TU King Patric!!!!!!!!!!! A shining example that it is better to give than receive! Received 453.......Given 3,270! The CABE should give out a reward for such generosity!  


Don


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

might see if balloontyre can assist, he knows Elgins purdy gud. RMS37 if you can reach him...


----------



## Rebel_56 (Jul 15, 2015)

OK fellas. I don't usually post pics unless I'm selling but here ya go.
















For now I have triple drop centers with fat frank size tires and spacers on the fenders till I can rebuild the wheel set and muscleman hub

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 15, 2015)

Omg a pic or two how wonderful since my common sense thread from this morning was deleted by the all mighty gods.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Jul 15, 2015)

To everyone who has private messaged me thankyou. So now I know for sure it's an early 20s model. But who built these bikes in that time period. Was it davis built? sorry for my lack of knowledge. Any help I'd really be greatful for.
 Thanks-kenny


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 15, 2015)

bike looks like a 34/35 that Sears put together of left over pieces and sold as a "special".  The 20's bikes had a very different paint scheme, _especially_ the early 20's. Can you post a clear badge pic and serial number pic. Is the bright work chrome? what is original to the frame set in photos? Is there a crank set?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 15, 2015)

*These are 1934 bikes*

note the paint scheme, secondary colors only on head tube area and fork.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Jul 15, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> bike looks like a 34/35 that Sears put together of left over pieces and sold as a "special".  The 20's bikes had a very different paint scheme, _especially_ the early 20's. Can you post a clear badge pic and serial number pic. Is the bright work chrome? what is original to the frame set in photos? Is there a crank set?



I've been waiting for your knowledge thankyou. I bought it under the assumption it was early to mid 30s but have been told by several people including some who commented on here that they think 20s. The frame fork and fenders and wheels not pictured is how I got it. I won an elgin crankset and pedals on ebay just waiting on the seller to ship. The headbadge is the same as pictured in the catalog you provided and the paint scheme looks to be the same as well. To be truthful I was hoping it was mid 30s but have been told by 5 people now 20s.thankyou so much for the info


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 15, 2015)

Rebel_56 said:


> To be truthful I was hoping it was mid 30s but have been told by 5 people now 20s.thankyou so much for the info


----------



## Rebel_56 (Jul 15, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 225685
> 
> View attachment 225686
> 
> View attachment 225687




Could it be that possibly someone changed out the fork? The catalog says the boys 26 inch wheel version had a 16 inch seat tube whereas mine has an 18 inch seat tube to top of bb, 22 inches to bottom of bb. Balloontyre helped narrow it down and indeed it is what I thought when I bought it a mid 30s model. Thankyou for responding as im always trying to learn more about these. In comment to the fenders I have spacers on the rear fender. It almost looks like the fork is raked out a little farther then it should be and im guessing that could play a role in the fender fitting so snug. I have it loosely mocked up cause I'd rather the bike sit as a bike then tossed in the corner till its done. The bars and stem are not original to the bike as well. I truly appreciate everyone who has taken the time to help me. I have my first toc headed to me so I will be posting my Elgin king up for guidance cause in that I don't know a damn thing and I want to make sure I do it right, thankyou for the Info.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Jul 15, 2015)

Also in the 1927 catalog elgin has a single bar motobike model that came with a 26 inch tire.(granted this catalog excerpt was text messaged to me so I can't back it up other then the picture and description texted to me) I already know my elgin is indeed a 34-35 model thanks to balloontyre but for my lack of knowledge what was a width of a 1920s 26 inch tire? I just sold a set of prewar wheels with an iver Johnson front hub and morrow rear and the gillette amabasador tires were I believe 1.5 or 1.75 was that the case for 1920s models?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 16, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> bike looks like a 34/35 that Sears put together of left over pieces and sold as a "special".





*Rebel_56 ... I totally-agree with Ivo (Balloontyre) on your machine.

Your Elgin is very-interesting to me, thank you for posting those pics.*


......... patric


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 16, 2015)

This clip is from 1934 Spring Summer Sears big book. 3 tire sizes available.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 16, 2015)

Clip from 1935 Spring Summer Sears big book


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the images Ivo, and the Mother daughter pic is awesome. Check out that chainguard.  Thank you Patric for the info as well, good stuff.

Hey Kenny, serial number should nail it down too.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Jul 16, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Thanks for the images Ivo, and the Mother daughter pic is awesome. Check out that chainguard.  Thank you Patric for the info as well, good stuff.
> 
> Hey Kenny, serial number should nail it down too.



Looks like the the chaingaurd I sent to you frank. 
Thanks to all and for those pictures. I'm humble enough to admit I don't know everything and I thank all who took the time out of their lives to message me and especially thankyou balloontyre and Patric.


----------

